# Modest Mouse influence?



## Verbal (Jun 25, 2006)

Heck yes.

Check out the first song on that plays on this page, and dear god don't listen to the second one.  I know it's a little hoaky but it just came to me and I had fun recording all the multiple tracks for it.

http://profile.myspace.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=user.viewprofile&friendid=24229767


----------



## Verbal (Jun 25, 2006)

lol, scratch that...music removed on account of me hating it.


----------

